# CAT Skid Steer - New Paint



## bplow (Jan 24, 2010)

Just painted my skid steer over the weekend and finished the decals tonight. Lot of work but worth it. Machine looks brand new now. I know its not going to perform any better or make me more money but its a millions times better than it looked before all scratched and faded. I just like to have decent looking equipment.

I also painted the bucket, forks, and plow. Cost me about $240 in paint.

Decals I made myself, so free for that.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Have any before pics. It looks great.


----------



## bplow (Jan 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, this is the only before picture I have because I needed to to re-created the decal. Wish I got some of the entire machine.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Great job!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ooo, Shiney...












Looks great, it came out really well.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great. What steps did you take when painting it? My dad and I started painting our 260 last fall, but snow came and we never got finished, so we might redo it this summer. I just want to know what you did. Thanks.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

great job man looks brand new


----------



## bplow (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks for the comments. JaimeG this was my process.

Spray the entire machine with degreaser then powerwash. Then I removed all the decals with a heat gun, used lacquer thinner to remove any sticky glue left behind. I then removed the wheels from the machine and sanded the entire machine with 80 and 120 grit on an air sander. Just enough to hit any rust spot and blend in some scrathes. I then blew off all the dust, taped the machine up with plastic and sprayed it with 2 coats of this 2 part paint made my rust shield. Once dry, removed all the plastic and a few days later did the decals. Takes some time, definetely a weekend project.

The machine is also a 2001


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Looks great... you don't want to see the horror we did to an older Case...


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I bet that was a lot of man hours. How did you make the decals?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

You buy them from the dealers.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks AMAZING!

I recently did that to my trailer and you would swear that thing is brand new... Just like your skid steer... Im kinda starting to dig the revamping the old stuff for cheap and having it just as good or better then some of the new stuff thats out there....

How many hours are on the machine...


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Pristine PM ltd;1032556 said:


> You buy them from the dealers.


If he had the pic to "re-create" the decals....I bet he went to a local decal shop.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

masternate42;1032575 said:


> If he had the pic to "re-create" the decals....I bet he went to a local decal shop.


Read the post lol. He said he maid them him self and cost nothing. He must be able to print stickers.
Robert


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1032578 said:


> Read the post lol. He said he maid them him self and cost nothing. He must be able to print stickers.
> Robert


well poop.....I read the post down a little bit further, like twice before I posted that one.....didn't bother reading the FIRST post of the thread.

hey, at least I was not the one asking! but I did give the SECOND wrong answer...haha


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

You did a great job. That machine looks brand new !!


----------



## bplow (Jan 24, 2010)

The machine has about 2,900 hours. Maybe 60 hrs on the new perkins motor.

I did make the decals myself. I have the software and a vinyl cutter, I do make signs for a side business. Anyways, I take pictures of the original decals, import then in AutoCAD, scale them, trace them, then cut them with the vinyl cutter in another program. The Cat logo, you can get the vector file from www.brandsoftheworld.com if anyone else does signs and needs it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

That thing looks beautiful. WOW~ Great job. Thats a big pc of Vinyl... if you find it always gets torn ect another things to do would be to cut the reverse tape it on and actually paint the logo or atleast the black part.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

sorry! I should have read it better as well! That is awesome, but if you can't make them yourself...dealer


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks good, I see you put the B Series door on it.


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks great.

It definitly gives off a very professional image when you maintain your equipment like that.

About a year ago, I bought a used Cam Superline trailer and went through and repainted it, Ive had people come to the shop and think it was a brand new trailer. This year, Im going through my old JD Tractor and repainting that. Both of which had quite a bit more rust than your CAT, so Ive had to go through with a wire wheel on an angle grinder and take everything down to bare metal, then come through with 120 on an air sander and clean everything up.

I know what the work it takes to go through and repaint an older piece of equipment, and you definitely deserve respect for taking it on and succeeding :salute:


----------



## NHplwguy77 (Mar 6, 2008)

hey brian its Jeremy CAT looks good all re done. you guys get that project done in NH?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I think you did a great job on the repaint. It looks brand new. Thanks for posting.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Great job!!..I can appreciate what goes into a project like that. I did that to a mini x I bought one time....except I bought my decal kit from the dealer.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It looks like it's brand new.


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

Want to do my little bobcat next??


----------

